# best foods for a proper keto carb up....



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going to do a weekely carb up on friday after work untill i go bed and just wondering what low fat/high gi foods are good. I want to keep it clean and do a proper carb up/refeed.

I can think of these....

dextrose to start the load

sorleen

cinennmom bagels

lemon/raisan pancakes

muller rice

breads

cereals

low fat milk

crumpets

jam

low fat yog

honey/syrup

Then, potatos/rice/oats ect... to finish with.

For the refeed am i best doing just fri night or fri night till sat, eating only low gi carbs through the day.

Help would be appricated, thanks.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Seems slow on here recently.

Does the food i have listed look good then for a 24h carb up, i don't want to fook this refeed up like the last one. I just ate rubbish and overfeed and looked crap and bloated for a few days after. Also gained some weight that wasn't water so i deffo ate too much lol.

I'm gona listen to ausbuilt and have 1.5g carbs per 1kg of lbm every carb meal. Thats gives me 110g of carbs per meal from fri till sat.

No icecream/pizza/cake this week now lol.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good to me. A lot people seem to have better results when they have dirty re feeds. Still keeping it low fat, but having sugary cereal w/ skinned milk rather than chicken and brown rice etc. I'm seeing okay results eating anything that isn't nailed down tbh, so I'm gonna try and clean it up a lot next time and cut fat down to a minimum by hopefully sticking to a box of cereal throughout the day, then a homemade pasta dish for dinner.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah i've read that simple sugars are better for the refeed so will leave the pasta/rice untill the sat. But yeah i'm deffo going to get some low fat milk and cereal!!

Off shopping now to buy my refeed gear lol.


----------

